# brush bandit stump cutters



## extremewoodwork (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone out there used a bandit stump grinder and can you give any pros or con as compared to other manufacturers. Model 2900 track in particular.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 14, 2008)

Day 2 of running a new Bandit 2100 after running a Vermeer 365. Tough to make a great comparison as the Bandit is new and the Vermeer had been through several operators, rolled a couple of times etc. 

There are lots of minor differences, but I'm sure I can adapt. The big difference I've noticed so far is the drive belt to the wheel on the Vermeer is on the left side, whereas the Bandit is on the operator side. Due to the guarding, I can't see the wheel and see what it is cutting. 

The Bandit has a longer wheel base and a wider turning radius. 

The Vermeer had a Diatzu (Briggs and Stratton) engine that was a POS.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Feb 15, 2008)

bought a 2100 bandit last October, wish i went with the 35 horse cat, Although replacing the 25 horse Kohler on my old rayco is like night and day, what i do like is the high speed travel option, half the time is driving to the stump, im grinding large mulberry stump at 250 to 300 and it takes about 20- 25 min. minus the cleanup. no tracks ive got dual turf tires, one lug, take the tire off and your threw the gate, the 27 Lombardi has got the tourque i need for my small time tree op 80% res. Actually i love this little stumper. wish i could make a livin grinding stumps


----------



## ccrider2240 (Feb 15, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> Day 2 of running a new Bandit 2100 after running a Vermeer 365. Tough to make a great comparison as the Bandit is new and the Vermeer had been through several operators, rolled a couple of times etc.
> 
> There are lots of minor differences, but I'm sure I can adapt. The big difference I've noticed so far is the drive belt to the wheel on the Vermeer is on the left side, whereas the Bandit is on the operator side. Due to the guarding, I can't see the wheel and see what it is cutting.
> 
> ...



Half the time i just listen to what i m cuttin


----------



## extremewoodwork (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for your replies. The Bandit rep is bringing a new machine over tues for me to demo and says sign the paper and its mine. I just want to make sure Im getting a good deal and that I will be happy with the machine. Since you both have the same machine that he is bringing and are happy with it. The only other question is, is 14,300.00 a good price?


----------



## ccrider2240 (Feb 20, 2008)

extremewoodwork said:


> Hey guys thanks for your replies. The Bandit rep is bringing a new machine over tues for me to demo and says sign the paper and its mine. I just want to make sure Im getting a good deal and that I will be happy with the machine. Since you both have the same machine that he is bringing and are happy with it. The only other question is, is 14,300.00 a good price?



14300 what are your buying? model? engine?


----------



## extremewoodwork (Feb 20, 2008)

model 2100 sp with kholer 27 hp


----------



## ccrider2240 (Feb 21, 2008)

you got to go with the diesel


----------



## tree*monkey (Feb 22, 2008)

I am also looking a buying a 2100 over here in uk and its selling at £16,000 with a 29hp diesel. so thats about $31,489.50


----------



## extremewoodwork (Feb 22, 2008)

Day two of owning bandit 2100 and two months payments have already been ground. Im still on the first set of teeth. It takes a minute but grinds very well. I am pleased with my purchase.( so far )


----------

